# Is it worth it to replace the auger gearbox?



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

The auger gearbox on my bargain 1995 Toro 2-stage sounds horrible, and I’ve been told that I could get a couple of seasons out of it or it could fail tomorrow; Is it possible to get an NOS/OEM replacement for such an old machine? How hard is it to swap this part?

The machine is great otherwise; After being tuned up and having the carb rebuilt, it fires right up and works on all settings!


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Look for a parts Machine, and swap out the auger.


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

Jackmels said:


> Look for a parts Machine, and swap out the auger.


Parts machine isn't likely to be running, and I don't want to spend money getting it running, so how would I know if the auger works?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

have you checked the lube level ? and parts while pricy are still available from toro Parts – 3521 Snowthrower | Toro


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

what kind of sound are you hearing? grinding? banging? if it's the latter, it's probably the impeller bearing...you test this by seeing if there's play in the impeller shaft. Then replace the oillite bearing thats in there. The dealer should've caught this. If the play is excessive, it will wear the bushings in the auger gearcase as well. 

If its' grinding, definitely try lube (probably Mag1 grease) but worst case you may have busted gear pieces in there.

acquaint yourself with the service manual (attached; 20MB)

the auger assembly is straightforward on a toro...pulley removal will probably be the most challenging part; i don't believe you have to remove the impeller. The auger drums should be easy to remove.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Following your other threads, I see that you do not do your own repair work. An auger box / gear replacement at a dealer will more than likely far exceed the value of the machine since you already have over $150 dollars in it. 

Do you have anyone in your family that could guide you through a repair job with simple hand tools? If so, gathering up a used assembly for a swap could be a way to go. It's not really difficult just a time consuming project that goes easier with two people.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> Parts machine isn't likely to be running, and I don't want to spend money getting it running, so how would I know if the auger works?


A gearbox can be evaluated by hand by rotating the shafts and feeling for backlash, side play and grittiness. A visual inspection of the seals should be done at the same time.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

he has another thread about the auger showing a lube oil leak which seems to say MAYBE it has a bad set of gears as it has 4 solid i've never seen worn out bronze bushings inside it,









Puddle of mystery goo under snowblower...


Too thick to be oil or gas...




www.snowblowerforum.com





since he in bucks county pa he is not far from several nj members who might be willing to help him out show him how to be a small outdoor mechanic on his own machine as long as he buys the parts and beer


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Cut your losses and move on to a better snowblower. A 3521 isn't worth having a new gearbox installed.


----------

